# Job anywhere in Alberta Canada!



## fastbackjack (Jan 4, 2013)

I was having no luck with Kijiji or Job bank so i figured I would post here


----------



## fastbackjack (Jan 4, 2013)

*Help?*

I know this doesn't belong here, I have a post in the Jobs forum as well. 

I am desperately trying to find a paid job in Alberta, Canada as a ranch hand or the like. I've tried Kijiji, Job bank, anything else i could think of but i'm not finding much. If anyone could help it would be much appreciated


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Just something to start: there is still lots of showing out west, in all disciplines. And politics. And most definitely questionable techniques and behaviours. You still may not find the "sanctuary" you want out here.

But anyways, look more to feed lots. They are always hiring. The job does get brutal some times of the year but it is more of an "in" to the industry out here until you can meet people and be allowed out as a ranch hand. Lots of ranches want the help that already knows it. That is, if they aren't already fully staffed with family. 

There are also several places that do "riding interns". There was a boarding barn around where I am that used to bring in stable hands to work in return for stay and training. Not sure if they still do. But its a lot of word of mouth positions. Looking more towards Calgary might have more opportunities, especially if you are already an English rider.

Another option is to look into ag study places that may be in need of barn staff. Try out Old's College for one. A lot of hiring is through their student body, but its an option.

And when the tracks start to get going (barn I worked at started getting the race horses back in around February) then you may have better luck finding something race related.

You'll probably have to be calling up people or just take the plunge and move and start networking. Its not really an industry that is advertised.


----------



## fastbackjack (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, politics are definitely everywhere...I'm just tired of my area lol

And thanks a lot! That will definitely help with my search. And as much as I would love to just move out there, I have to comply with my mothers terms to find a job first which is very unfortunate for me :S


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

This guy was looking for help at his training centre. He's in western Saskatchewan. I believe they may have boarding available as well. 

I've taken a clinic, and he would be excellent to learn from. Elliott Cutting Horses


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Not to be a downer, but... You likely won't find a job that's horsey related. The only "jobs" I've had as a hand were out of necessity. I.e. Boarding and living arrangements/volunteer work. 

There is pretty much no money in horses, even as a hand, I suspect. You would be better off getting a normal job.


----------



## fastbackjack (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats cool! Thanks


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Like posted above, aim for Calgary Area.... Olds College is a great place to go and very well respected. 

Best of luck too you!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If you are willing to do cow work, there are many good, large feedlots up there. Great places to work young horses and great places to learn a lot about cattle.

You can use it as a stepping stone as you will meet others who have cattle and horses.

There are some polo players that don't go south in the winter. Some change to arena polo. There are also some jumper barns in the southern part of the province. Spruce Meadows, anyone? Many of them take at least some horses south, but not all.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I posted in your other thread. But, I pretty much said what Diesel Pony did.


----------



## fastbackjack (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you all! Ive got my work cut out for me thats for sure


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

The big cattle ranches that use horses are more commonly found in BC not Alberta but there are some here south of Calgary more towards the foothills. Being a ranch hand pays not very well (I know because we employ a few hired men and I also work in the Ag accounting industry here in the Calgary area). Many ranch hand positions do look for people with a Class One Drivers to be able to drive the big grain trucks legally.
In the feedlot industry there are more jobs available, but again they do not pay that well. Many of the feedlots supply the horses used for penchecking now and do not allow you to bring in outside horses. As well, you need to have some cattle experience to get one of those positions as you are responsible for the health of those animals. I will also warn you from experience that the worse the weather the longer you are on horseback. My husband and I owned a feedlot and I did the penchecking. It can be a rough job to say the least.
If you do want to go that route though, most of the feedlots are located in South Alberta near Pincher Creek and Lethbridge, some in Nanton area, also Strathmore and Three Hills. Pull up local papers online to look for employment ads. 
There are lots of horse barns/arenas in the Calgary area. Ranging from Jumpers to Cutting and Working Cowhorse. 
Try the Northernhorse.com website for employment opportunities. Some get posted on there.


----------



## fastbackjack (Jan 4, 2013)

Definitely needed the inside info you guys have provided, thank you a ton for sharing and opening my eyes.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Stillstandin said:


> . Ranging from* Jumpers to Cutting and Working Cowhorse. *
> Try the Northernhorse.com website for employment opportunities. Some get posted on there.


And polo. Don't forget polo! Funnest grooming I've ever done.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Problem with trying to find a job from afar,is that if your looking to be working horses the farm hiring is going to want to see you actually ride & interact with the horses They need to see if they like what they see as far as your abilities/horsemanship. I have a friend that trains & breeds,this last summer he had a VERY hard time finding assistant that was competent enough in their riding skills to help start colts. Sure they All came thinking they were great riders:lol: but didn't really have the knowledge or confidence they thought when it came first rides & schooling/training young horses how to find body control,impulsion etc.

This site sometimes has postings.
NorthernHorse Want Ads

Other thing is to try e-mailing farms of interest see if they have any horse related jobs available or if they may know of any. I had a website & I know I use to get inquirys like that.I wasn't in need but I do know I had on occasion forwarded e-mails to follow breeders,ranch owners that may have interest:wink:.


----------



## fastbackjack (Jan 4, 2013)

Either It's a fluke, or I am one extremely lucky person. I thought it was going to take much longer, but I have managed to find myself employed to help break and train horses in High Prairie AB. I leave Feb 5th!

Thank you all for the adivce!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Good job and good luck!

Keep us posted on it, when you have time haha, probably going to be a hectic next few weeks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I one time took on a job starting ponies and horses. I was taken out to the ranch, dumped off and the owner took off. He and his family lived in the city. Oh fine, me and the hired man. The living accommodations were appalling. The hired man was living in a converted chicken coop and I was offered an ancient house. Talk about slum. When the boss showed up a week later he came bearing groceries - food the stores had thrown out. As he got ready to leave I was in the truck. I was done. I don't eat garbage. The hired man and I had been living on goat's milk for two days.


----------

